# White patches on subrate?



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey all. Yesterday I noticed this white patch on the gravel in my tank. I thought it was just some leftover algae wafer then I needed to clean out, but today there is more of it. It is spreading slowly it seems. I googled white fungi and algae, but didnt see anything that matched. I read about a similar thing happening on new mopani woods, but no pics or confirmations. If anyone has any idea what it might be or what to do about it other than scoop it out, please share.


















These pics were as close up as my camera would focus. The patch around the rock was there yesterday, and all the rest by the plant came in overnight/today.

Not sure how worried I should be. It is not on any fish. :fish9:


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

could it be mold from uneaten food? have you touched it?


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Summer said:


> could it be mold from uneaten food? have you touched it?


I have not touched it. I plan on siphoning it out today with a water change. Uneaten food was my thought too, ill be more careful at feeding in case thats it.


----------

